# The Vaper`s Guide to Steeping E-Liquid



## Alex (17/3/16)

*The Vaper`s Guide to Steeping E-Liquid*
Categories: e-liquid, ECigarette Academy Add your comment



17 March

I once carried out an experiment on an unsuspecting colleague…

I gave him a new e-liquid and asked him what he thought.

“It’s okay, but nothing special,” he said.

A little while later we took him another e-liquid.

“This one’s brilliant – we love it,” I enthused.

Sure enough, he loved it too.

What he didn’t realise was that it was exactly the same e-liquid.

The point is that perceptions often cloud our judgement. (See The Psychology of Taste in our Vaper’s Tongue post.)

Some e-liquid lovers believe steeping is a waste of time. But others think it makes a huge difference.

But is that due to perception, or a real difference in taste?

For this blog post we decided to a blind steeping test to settle the matter once and for all. But first, let’s explore what steeping is, how it works and the different ways to do it.

read the full article here


source: http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2016/03/steeping-e-liquid.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (18/3/16)

interesting it's like inception  - nice find @Alex and thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/3/16)

No, some liquids definitely need to steep.

I never used to taste my juices till they had steeped for 2 weeks. But I have started now tasting them a day later, then a week.

With no perceptions, I have definitely picked up that some dont need steeping, some a few days, and some need a proper steep - they almost taste a bit rough (if that makes sense).

Just this latest Custard with stone-fruit and bit of spice I made. It was light in flavour so it generally wouldn't need a very long time. I tasted after a week and thought I was a frikken genius - it was a complex custard, with mysterious fruits in the background and a touch of spice.

By week three, the fruit almost faded (obviously to little flavouring) and the spice was potent (clove). I was genius no more. It was basically throw-away quality.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/3/16)

But how the mind is influenced is boggling.

I've studied and read up quite a bit of marketing, advertising, communication, body language etc. and I was always fascinated with how and why we are influenced. How its not random, but science really.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (18/3/16)

I would think that a much bigger test, 20-30 e liquids and a 100 or so vapers and maybe dye the liquids the same color would show slightly different results. I do steep all my juice, even my shake and vapes gets some steeping. It might be interesting to see what happens when the unsteeped juices gets dyed darker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> No, some liquids definitely need to steep.
> 
> I never used to taste my juices till they had steeped for 2 weeks. But I have started now tasting them a day later, then a week.
> 
> ...



Love your posts @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (28/3/16)

Interesting read!! Thanks man!

I'll share my heat steeping method and attach a pic.

Buy one of those cheap vegetable steamer thingies. Break off the three legs, pop it in a small pot and bob's your uncle. 

Like so:


----------

